# How to get bowels started again after using imodium?



## MondayMorning

ok, so i'm finding imodium to works well for a few days, but then when i need to go to the bathroom i'm stuck in there for 4 hours straining. i had bad D on wednesday and want to go to the bathroom on sunday. what can i do to get my bowels 'started' again without using medications?thanks


----------



## BQ

> i'm stuck in there for 4 hours straining.


This is not healthy! You could end up with way worse problems. So I wouldn't strain.Use a stool softener. Not one with a laxative in it now... Just a _Plain_ stool softener.


----------



## em_t

Agreed a stool softener is probably your best bet. Stimulant laxatives such as Senocot and ExLax cause severe cramping especially if the stool is hard. Try taking some Colace or even a capful of Miralax, something that makes is a bit smoother to go. If the Imodium's causing you such problems I'd cut down on it or stop it completely because you can get in a vicious cycle of taking something for the diarrhoea then the constipation. If you want to go natural try some prune juice or some licorice.


----------



## BayRat

How much Imodium are you taking on the day(s) you use it? Cut the dose down.


----------



## MondayMorning

BayRat said:


> How much Imodium are you taking on the day(s) you use it? Cut the dose down.


yah, my dose is low right now. generally 1 tablet per day.


----------



## MondayMorning

em_t said:


> Agreed a stool softener is probably your best bet. Stimulant laxatives such as Senocot and ExLax cause severe cramping especially if the stool is hard. Try taking some Colace or even a capful of Miralax, something that makes is a bit smoother to go. If the Imodium's causing you such problems I'd cut down on it or stop it completely because you can get in a vicious cycle of taking something for the diarrhoea then the constipation. If you want to go natural try some prune juice or some licorice.


ok thanks, i'll try that natural route.what about buckwheat? you think that's effective?


----------



## TVgirl

MondayMorning said:


> ok thanks, i'll try that natural route.what about buckwheat? you think that's effective?


Drink a ton of water and add some prune juice also !!


----------



## PD85

Psyllium fiber will do the trick (metamucil).


----------



## tebe

This immodium question is interesting: I find it a very mixed blessing, but thinking about it I don't want to hijack your thread, so I'll start another one.


----------



## MondayMorning

tebe said:


> This immodium question is interesting: I find it a very mixed blessing, but thinking about it I don't want to hijack your thread, so I'll start another one.


yah i'm finding this too


----------

